# Commercial and Medicaid OB Billing



## kterry0474 (May 16, 2011)

I work for an OB/GYN office in Florida and I want to verify that we are billing correctly for our Commercial insurance patients with Medicaid secondary. We do not bill the commercial for the "Global" visits. Does anyone know if you are suppose to bill for the antepartum visits to Medicaid individually? I could not find anything in the Medicaid handbook.


----------



## ahguzman (May 17, 2011)

Hi.  Our office bills the commercial insurance globally and Medicaid secondary with a "worksheet". The worksheet shows how many antepartum visits the patient had and exactly what Medicaid would have reimbursed if it were primary.


----------



## smmilen (May 20, 2011)

You might check online with your state's Medicaid program if you haven't already. In my state, Medicaid doen't publish its OB billing protocol in its overall billing guide. They keep it in  a separate section under "Policies and Procedures" online.


----------

